
Can Journalism be More Scientific? - raymondhannes
http://null/archives/can_journalism_be_more_scientific.php#.T4g3Mz5QPpM.hackernews
======
ColinWright
Did you mean this?

[http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/can_journalism_be_more_...](http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/can_journalism_be_more_scientific.php)

